# How many bees do you have and what are the names



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Have are your bees name and how many do you have


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahaha well not honey bees but I have some residents at the barn. George, Fred, Rudolph, Timmy, Francis and of course Buzzy. Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol love it


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So silly 😜


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol so I’m guessing you don’t have a answer


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I have no idea 😂


----------

